# Plow mount for 1952 Dodge M37



## bkeast17 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am looking for some pictures of plow mount setups on Dodge M37 trucks. I sent a message to a user on here that has a fisher setup but I have not had a response. I am looking to add one to my 1952 truck. I have seen one on another site of a basic winch operated plow but I would like to add a full hydraulic set up.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

might have to fab up your own mounts. I think you could find a hyd pump off a older plow or buy a new one and make it work.

I've got a 62 M37 Thumbs Up

http://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?catname=&byKeyword=yes&search=belt pump

http://www.steelsoldiers.com/search.php?searchid=3910906


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Ad some pics and I will try yo help. Typicially make a mount from another vehicle fit by cutting welding and some bolting new steel to the front. The hardest thing will be to find a plow heavy enough to take the pushing power of the old truck.


----------



## carboy (Aug 21, 2007)

I have an M37 with a plow system that I had professionally engineered and installed. I'm in Oswego County, 22 miles from downtown Syracuse. You are welcome to come have a look. Feel free to contact me.


----------

